# Egg Bites (Sous Vide)



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2018)

​*Egg Bites (Sous Vide)*


OK I saw these on YouTube, and also from our own “EMuleman”.
I’ve never been to a “Starbucks”, but apparently these are one of their special items.
So I decided I should have one of these in my Step by Step Index.

So I dug out my Super crazy powerful Blender, and a bunch of other things & put these things together.
My plan was to make 12 of these in 8 ounce canning jars, so I used the following ingredients.

*Ingredients:*
12 Eggs
12 Strips of Bacon (Fried very Crisp)
1 Cup of sliced up Bell Pepper (any color)
1/2 Cup of Cream Cheese
1/2 Cup of Monterey Jack Cheese
1/2 Cup of Gruyere Cheese
1/2 Cup of Cheddar Cheese
2 TBS of Butter
Salt & Pepper to taste (I only used Pepper—About 1/2 tsp)

Put everything in blender except the Bacon, and give it enough to blend it without getting foamy (maybe 15 to 30 seconds depending on your blender).
Then lube the inside of your jars with Butter, and evenly divide & break up the Bacon & drop it in the bottoms of the jars.
Then pour the mixture into the jars (I left a half inch of head space). Close the lids but back off slightly so air can leak out.

Put in Sous Vide at 172° for 1 hour. Remove & let cool at room Temp before putting in Fridge for overnight.
Then When I want one, I just remove it from the jar & put one in my Toaster oven at 350° for about 15 minutes. You can add some shredded cheese to the top before heating.


*Notes:*
I forgot to Lube the inside of my jars with butter, but it wasn’t as big a deal as I thought it would be. Ran a knife around the sides & it came out relatively easy anyway.

These were Awesome, however I doubt that I will do them often. They are expensive to make, with all the cheese I used, and the Bacon too.

And after using 12 Eggs and 2 pounds of Cheese, and one Bell Pepper, I only had enough mixture to fill 6 jars (8 oz each).

I think I’ll just make an omelet when I want one.


Enjoy,

Bear

4 Cheeses & Butter ready for blender:







12 Eggs ready for blender:






Frying first of 12 slices of Bacon:






Cut up Peppers & all ingredients ready for blender:






Blender ready for action:






15 seconds later--All blended & smooth:






6 3/4 jars filled & ready for SV:






7 jars removed after 1 hour of 172° water bath:






First jar opened:






I cut this one in half so Mrs Bear & I could sample it, after Toaster Oven:






Here you can see the consistency of the finished product:






Our First pair getting heated:
The one on the right was the last one filled, so it got all the Bacon that was meant for the last
6 jars. That one is mine, because I wouldn't want Mrs Bear to have to eat 6 slices of Bacon: :D:D


----------



## dr k (Apr 22, 2018)

Looks great! I thought veggies would make it watery in a low temp sou vide but looks like everything set up nicely.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2018)

I have been wanting to make those ever since I saw them on here.
It's like everything else, there is only so much time in a day & only so much you can eat.
Yours look fantastic! I just have to make a batch!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2018)

dr k said:


> Looks great! I thought veggies would make it watery in a low temp sou vide but looks like everything set up nicely.




Thank You Kurt!!
Yup, Texture was Great.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 22, 2018)

Looks good Bear, but i'm with you just go with an omelet when i'm in the mood
Have to tasty though
Gary


----------



## weedeater (Apr 22, 2018)

Looks great Bear as usual, but it does sound like a little bit of trouble, time, and expense compared to an omelet or just plain old bacon and eggs.  Might be worth it for a group for a brunch since it can all be done ahead of time.  

The sous vide Cheese Cake are really good but I doubt I would ever make them just for my wife and I, But they do work out real well for a reasonable size group and add a bit of novelty.  I see the Egg Bites as being the same kind of dish.

Weedeater


----------



## dward51 (Apr 22, 2018)

I've seen those threads on this and been intrigued as well Bear.  Looks like it came out great.

I wonder how well that would work in some Rubbermaid containers I have.  That would make reheating at work in the mornings much easier. I've been scrambling up some eggs and pre-cooking 2 sausage patties and putting them in a Rubermaid container to reheat. I usually soft set the scrambled eggs and the 40% power reheat in the microwave at the office tends to make them just right. Heck I could just lay the sausage on top of these after it's done for storage and transport. I may need to give this a try.

PS - So Bear, these must be so good you have to stand armed guard while making them (scoped pistol to the right of of the Egg Bites).


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2018)

dward51 said:


> I've seen those threads on this and been intrigued as well Bear.  Looks like it came out great.
> 
> I wonder how well that would work in some Rubbermaid containers I have.  That would make reheating at work in the mornings much easier. I've been scrambling up some eggs and pre-cooking 2 sausage patties and putting them in a Rubermaid container to reheat. I usually soft set the scrambled eggs and the 40% power reheat in the microwave at the office tends to make them just right. Heck I could just lay the sausage on top of these after it's done for storage and transport. I may need to give this a try.
> 
> PS - So Bear, these must be so good you have to stand armed guard while making them (scoped pistol to the right of of the Egg Bites).




Thank You Dave!!
I did see some similar to these on YouTube that were made in a silicon Muffin pan. Looked pretty cool.
These are Great with the steady heat of the SV.

Funny you should mention that hand gun. It's Bear Jr's, and he finally took it home with him yesterday.
I had it here because it's the only thing I could comfortably reach out to kitchen window with, for the squirrels wrecking my Bird Feeder. Since a few days after I got my new Squirrel-proof feeders, I haven't seen a squirrel, so I gave that one back to him.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I have been wanting to make those ever since I saw them on here.
> It's like everything else, there is only so much time in a day & only so much you can eat.
> Yours look fantastic! I just have to make a batch!!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
These are definitely Tasty!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## dward51 (Apr 22, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Funny you should mention that hand gun. It's Bear Jr's, and he finally took it home with him yesterday.
> I had it here because it's the only thing I could comfortably reach out to kitchen window with, for the squirrels wrecking my Bird Feeder. Since a few days after I got my new Squirrel-proof feeders, I haven't seen a squirrel, so I gave that one back to him.
> 
> Bear



Sounds like a batch of squirrel dumplings are in order.  Just saying.....  (the way grandma used to make!).


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2018)

dward51 said:


> Sounds like a batch of squirrel dumplings are in order.  Just saying.....  (the way grandma used to make!).



Oh boy---Now you hit some memories:
I never had the patience when I was a Kid, so I'd shoot the squirrels, Grampop would clean them & Grandma would make "Squirrel Pie, with Broth". Boy was that good, also was Rabbit Pie, Pheasant Pie, and a few others.

Bear



gary s said:


> Looks good Bear, but i'm with you just go with an omelet when i'm in the mood
> Have to tasty though
> Gary



Yup---Exactly!!  Thanks Gary!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2018)

weedeater said:


> Looks great Bear as usual, but it does sound like a little bit of trouble, time, and expense compared to an omelet or just plain old bacon and eggs.  Might be worth it for a group for a brunch since it can all be done ahead of time.
> 
> The sous vide Cheese Cake are really good but I doubt I would ever make them just for my wife and I, But they do work out real well for a reasonable size group and add a bit of novelty.  I see the Egg Bites as being the same kind of dish.
> 
> Weedeater




Thank You Weedeater!!
Well, as for these Egg Bites, If I was still working, they would be Great to take to work & Nuke one at lunch, but since I no longer work, I can just make an Omelet or a couple Eggs any time I want.

As for the Cheesecakes in the jars, they are better than any Cheesecakes I ever had, and they're so easy to make.
I think I'll be making them more often & trying some other add-ins, like Chocolate Cheesecakes (Chopsaw is working on them with my Meltaways mixed in), and Cherry Pie filling or Strawberry topped, etc, etc. I'll probably be freezing some of them too.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

